# Foot Switch for £4



## thirsty (19 Dec 2013)

Hi every one my first post a friend sold me this old Delter scroll saw and I have been really enjoying learning a new woodworking experience 
There's been lots of talk about foot switches on here so I thought I would show you the one I made for a bout £4.
The switch is from MAPLINS and is a pressure switch not on/off switch I used some scrap wood a bit of gafer tape and it works really well. In the past I have made all kinds of jigs etc for use in my old workshop just love the challange not to buy if I make it.


----------



## MMUK (19 Dec 2013)

Do you have a spring under the paddle to send it back up to the "off" position?


----------



## thirsty (19 Dec 2013)

no the switch is sprung its not a normal click on click off switch


----------



## ChrisR (19 Dec 2013)

Welcome, Thirsty.

You know what they say, if it can’t be fixed with gafer/duct tape then it is not reparable/fixable. (hammer) 

Take care and enjoy your scroll sawing, warning it is addictive. :shock: 

Chris R.


----------



## Baldhead (19 Dec 2013)

What is the Maplin code for the switch, I too have a delta and would love a foot switch.

Baldhead


----------



## thirsty (20 Dec 2013)

sry dont know the code just went into the shop looked at the switches but I will have a look on the site to see if I can find it and post the code
John


----------



## bodge (20 Dec 2013)

Nifty idea. Gaffer tape hinge for the win! 8) I do love home brew engineering and that wonderful smug feeling you get when you have built something for a fiver instead of paying a fat cat corporation £50 for essentially the same thing.

I would have thought something like this
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/250vac-10a-ip ... reen-n86jz

or better still this
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/low-cost-stan ... ever-gw72p

would do the job quite nicely.


----------



## thirsty (20 Dec 2013)

The switch I used was Push-to-make switch code N92AP @ £3.99 its a 2 pole connector so use it with a break in the negative wire


----------



## Baldhead (20 Dec 2013)

thirsty, thanks for that, on my list of purchases for the new year, will probably make one for my brother too (he has a posh Hegner) 

Baldhead


----------



## scroller frank (20 Dec 2013)

Hello Baldhead . Have a look at my posting of about a year ago , I made a switch for my delta , wouldn't be without it 
look at scroller Franks postings Dec 14 2012 somewhere I have a picture ! but I cant find it !!! ------------- not a lot of good then eh Frank ! ----
hope this helps ----------------Frank------------------


----------



## martinka (20 Dec 2013)

I like the idea of cheap stuff, but for 12 quid I think I prefer my chunky cast alloy footswitch that will survive when, not if, I drop something on it. Having said that, that switch does looks quite robust and I'd have definitely considered your way if I was needing one now. 

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR (20 Dec 2013)

thirsty":dnr1tsyh said:


> The switch I used was Push-to-make switch code N92AP @ £3.99 its a 2 pole connector so use it with a break in the negative wire



Negative wire :?: :?: 

AC supply correct term is (Neutral) & (Live).

If using a single pole switch, ensure you break/switch, the live supply/wire.
A two pole switch should be used on machine type equipment, if possible.

Please read this as help and not as criticism, it is not intended. 


Chris R.


----------



## bodge (20 Dec 2013)

ChrisR":gv3gpyp9 said:


> thirsty":gv3gpyp9 said:
> 
> 
> > The switch I used was Push-to-make switch code N92AP @ £3.99 its a 2 pole connector so use it with a break in the negative wire
> ...




http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/push-to-make- ... itch-n92ap


----------



## MMUK (20 Dec 2013)

thirsty":2iwdyssy said:


> The switch I used was Push-to-make switch code N92AP @ £3.99 its a 2 pole connector so use it with a break in the negative wire



It's only single pole according to the website :?


----------



## thirsty (21 Dec 2013)

thanks for your input re switch I fitted it about 3 months ago and it works for me bit of a bodge buts thats me a 63yrs old senile fart lol


----------



## Alexam (22 Dec 2013)

Reminds me of the old headlight foot dipswitch in cars many years ago

Alex


----------

